# Awesome Holly Crotch (what to do?)



## JMC (Apr 27, 2012)

In my opinion this is almost too cool to cut further. But is there better value in slicing and dicing?
[attachment=4864]
[attachment=4865]
[attachment=4866]
[attachment=4867]
[attachment=4868]
[attachment=4869]
Height is 15-1/4" Width varies 26-36"+-. There is a critter nest in bigger hole.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 27, 2012)

I see turning blanks in everything, I'd chop it up if it were in my shop. I don't think I've ever seen figured holly, but that looks like it would be full of figure! Neat stuff!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Apr 28, 2012)

I dunno. It looks like something you should send to Popcornfarte', TX.:yes:


----------

